# Need help coding and charging for liver biopsy



## asasands (Apr 22, 2010)

One of our surgeons did a Lap Hemicolectomy with liver biopsy X4.

Do I use 47000 or 47001?  How many times can I code for it if done 4 times?

Thanks


----------



## mjewett (Apr 23, 2010)

Since the liver biopsy was performed during other major surgery (hemi-colectomy) code 47001 is correct.

You can bill code 47001 per biopsy performed.


----------



## heathermc (Apr 26, 2010)

Codes 47000/47001 are both through the skin procedures.  If there was something wrong with the liver when it comes back from path, we use 49321.


----------



## asasands (Apr 27, 2010)

The path did come back as cancer.  Isn't CPT 47001 for an open procedure, the hemicolectomy was done as a Lap?  Does anyone else agree to use 49321 or 47000??


----------



## Zina (Apr 29, 2010)

check out 47379. it's the "unlisted procedure" lap code in the liver section.


----------



## navidaw82@gmail.com (Apr 12, 2021)

What Modifier would be placed on 10005 when used with 47000 or is 10005 w/in 47000


----------

